

Snapchat launches SnapKidz - rjvir
http://blog.snapchat.com/post/53611785467/ios-update-bug-fixes-and-more

======
sethbannon
Our laws seriously need updating if we're restricting kids access to new
technologies so severely. Parental guidance seems like a better solution than
governmental regulation.

~~~
jmduke
Is this a legal issue? I was under the impression that SnapChat did this
voluntarily, i.e. to avoid the inevitable shitstorm if someone sent genitalia
to a toddler or something to that extent.

~~~
eurleif
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COPPA](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COPPA)

------
coryl
Weird feature, but I suppose its a better alternative than simply locking out
the user. Still, any kid would simply lie about their age on the registration
form.

------
gailees
Do people actually even use the drawing functionality?

~~~
metaprinter
Funny enough, I think the drawing functionality it the best, most fun, part of
the app. I think I'm going to re-download this as a 9 YO.

